# Only 5 paphs (so far)



## h_mossy (Oct 12, 2016)

I acquired 2 Paph. rothschildianum (Green Valley x Dou Fang), 2 Paph. sanderianum, and 1 Paph Michael Koopowitz.

I'd love to find a Paph. dianthum, and a Paph. parishii. oke:


----------



## phraggy (Oct 12, 2016)

Wow!! That's some beautiful multis for 'start .Hope all goes well with them.

Ed


----------



## NYEric (Oct 12, 2016)

h_mossy said:


> I'd love to find a Paph. dianthum, and a Paph. parishii. oke:



That's not that difficult.


----------



## h_mossy (Oct 12, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Thant's not that difficult.



I am in Hawaii. Unless they are already here, bringing them into the state requires a phyto cert which can get pricey sometimes. They get inspected, and may get seized if the inspector isn't happy. Or they may stick them in quarantine for 30 days. So... finding may be as you say - not difficult, but that is only the first step.


----------



## h_mossy (Jan 16, 2017)

*Additions...*

New additions to the menagerie:

2 Paph. Chiu Hua Dancer – only 10” tip to tip so they have some growing to do

4 Paph. Prince Edward of York – 22”, 21”, 17”, and 15”

2 Paph. Michael Koopowitz – both 19”

(damn things are addictive - still looking for species, though)


----------



## h_mossy (Jan 20, 2017)

New arrivals. Not the ones I had hoped for, but I have lots of patience to acquire them eventually. In the meantime I can use these to learn hone my culture methodology.

3 Paph. Berenice - about 12 inches, 3 Paph. Chiu Hua Dancer x Paph. Johanna Burkhardt - about 9 inches - grex has not been named yet, 3 Paph. philippinense about 14 inches, 3 Paph. Temptation - about 14 inches, and 3 Paph. Umatilla - about 24 inches or more.

Most have multiple fans except for the Chiu Hua Dancer / Johanna Burkhardt cross. 

I think I need less light, but thus far they don't seem too stressed.


----------



## h_mossy (Jan 20, 2017)

I forgot to add the 'gift' plant - a 9inch Paph. Landmark.

That brings the group to 29 plants. I will endeavor to keep them alive, and perhaps one day something will bloom.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 23, 2017)

Looks like a great group of plants!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 23, 2017)

Your collection is surely growing fast!


----------



## h_mossy (Jan 24, 2017)

SlipperFan said:


> Looks like a great group of plants!


Thanks! I better stop now, though, since I'm only a 'noob', and still need to figure out what I'm doing.


Happypaphy7 said:


> Your collection is surely growing fast!


Yeah, I noticed that, too. Only a few were actually what I was trying to find, but this ought to give me enough for now. I need to get a grip on the culture before I end up killing a potentially really nice plant. 

Dang things are addictive, but I need to rein it in until I get some to bloom. Until you get at least one blooming, you have no bragging rights, just a lot of potential. You guys take some really nice photos, I just hope that when I get the chance to do likewise that I can do the plant justice.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 24, 2017)

Well, that's the way, usually, fortunately, or unfortunately, depending on how you look at it. lol

At least you seem to have all the plants that require similar conditions to do well. I've seen many people growing all kinds of paphs in the same growing area (both hobby people and vendors) with great results, so I'm sure you'll be fine as long as you have a generally greenthumb in other plants. 

No rocket science.

I find it very frustrating sometimes that I don't have all space in the world to try soooooo many different varieties available out there. 
Oh, well...gotta be selective and exercise control, I guess. not easy sometimes. lol

Good luck!


----------



## h_mossy (Apr 1, 2017)

New additions: Paph. philippinense var roebelenii, and Paph. Lyro Blackhawk. Divisions of Paph. parishii, and Paph. dianthum may be in the offing soon, but the owner is checking to see if they are large enough to divide. I'm trading a Paph. Umatilla and a Paph. (Johanna Burkhardt x Paph. Chiu Hua Dancer) for the Paph. philippinense var roebelenii, so I'll need to reduce my numbers for those.

I've seen Paph. Lyro Blackhawk listed as Paph. St. Swithin x Paph. wilhelminiae, also as Paph. Saint Swithin x Paph. prasetans, and also as Paph. Saint Swithin x Paph. glanduliferum. Can anyone clear this up? Is Paph. wilhelminiae the same as Paph. glanduliferum or Paph. praestans? I know that sometimes taxonomists will change names, but I don't have much of a history with paph's so I wouldn't know if this is the case with this one.


----------



## emydura (Apr 1, 2017)

No. Paph wilhelminiae is often sold as gardneri.


----------



## h_mossy (Apr 1, 2017)

emydura said:


> No. Paph wilhelminiae is often sold as gardneri.



Any idea what the correct parentage is for Lyro Blackhawk?

By the way, since you are from Australia according to your location, have you seen any thelymitra's, and are there really some blue ones, or just purple-blue ones?


----------



## emydura (Apr 1, 2017)

h_mossy said:


> Any idea what the correct parentage is for Lyro Blackhawk?
> 
> By the way, since you are from Australia according to your location, have you seen any thelymitra's, and are there really some blue ones, or just purple-blue ones?



Lyro Blackhawk is St Swithin x praestans. Praestans can be very variable. Here is my yellow form that I posted today. But there are also darker forms. I guess you will have to flower it to see how yours will turn out.

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43646

Yes, I have seen Thelymitra's where I am especially on the coast. Thelymitra ixiodies can be quite blue.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2017)

Stop teasing us.


----------



## h_mossy (Apr 2, 2017)

emydura said:


> Lyro Blackhawk is St Swithin x praestans. Praestans can be very variable. Here is my yellow form that I posted today. But there are also darker forms. I guess you will have to flower it to see how yours will turn out.
> 
> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43646
> 
> Yes, I have seen Thelymitra's where I am especially on the coast. Thelymitra ixiodies can be quite blue.


Your yellow is quite nice - I would be very pleased if it took on more of that sort of character, but as you said, I'll just have to wait and see. 

I looked up that 'thely' and it does look blue. Some of those are amazing. Too warm here though.


----------



## h_mossy (Apr 17, 2017)

New 'chids:
Paph. Kolosand 'Kate'
Paph. parishii 'Volcano Queen' (6 fans!)
Paph. dianthum 'Andrew'
2 Paph. stonei
Paph. sanderianum (in bud!!)

Earlier I posted Paph. Lyro Blackhawk. This one is tagged Paph. Lyro Blackhawk 'Kamakani #1' and the tag shows it is Paph. St. Swithin x Paph. wilhelminae


----------



## troy (Apr 17, 2017)

You might have a hard time blooming parishii and dianthum their habitats elevation is very high


----------



## h_mossy (Apr 17, 2017)

They came from the Hilo side of the Big Island (Hawaii) where the elevation is only slightly above sea level and both had bloomed previously so I'm not too worried about that. Plus, I live on one of the highest points of Oahu, and your ears will pop at least once on the drive here. I would be more concerned that maybe they like cooler temps than I have. The Hilo area tends to be cooler from the tradewinds. We have them, too, but more limited.


----------



## coronacars (Apr 19, 2017)

It's a start, but my guess is you'll be getting more.


----------



## h_mossy (May 11, 2017)

To save some space, at last orchid club meeting, gave away two Paph. Berenice - one blooming, and a slightly smaller unbloomed one. I kept one with 3 fans, and expect some blooms next year.


----------



## Tanner. C (May 16, 2017)

h_mossy said:


> To save some space, at last orchid club meeting, gave away two Paph. Berenice - one blooming, and a slightly smaller unbloomed one. I kept one with 3 fans, and expect some blooms next year.




If you ever have more plants to give away let me know  I need to grow my collection. :drool:


----------



## coronacars (May 17, 2017)

New orchids I'm sure will be coming soon


----------



## h_mossy (May 18, 2017)

Tanner. C said:


> If you ever have more plants to give away let me know  I need to grow my collection. :drool:


Keep in mind that I have no idea how to send one in the mail. My guess would be 2nd day air or something like that, but how would one package it? I could always ask other growers/sellers, but my collection is rather small still. The only reason I had extras in the first place was when I bought from a wholesaler that would not sell less than 15 plants at a time. He only had 3 that I was actually interested in. So I selected 5 multi's that had characteristics I liked, and said to send 3 of each. He topped if off with a Paph. Landmark (sanderianum x glaucophyllum) - I want to see it bloom first before deciding if it is a keeper. 

At first, all I really wanted was Paph. parishii, and Paph. dianthum. Seems like a long time ago.


----------



## h_mossy (Jun 11, 2017)

Just acquired 3 new ones: a division of a Paph. Angel Hair - to me this looks like a PEOY with lighter color and rounder / wider shoulders; a division of Paph. Michael Koopowitz; a Paph. lowii.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 11, 2017)

It is growing...


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 12, 2017)

the disease spreads quickly!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 12, 2017)

Addicted!


----------



## Tanner. C (Jun 13, 2017)

Curious you going to do any breeding of them?


----------



## h_mossy (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't have the space. Plus, right now I want to fine tune the cultural requirements. If I ever have anything that looks promising, and some of you experienced types want pollen - just ask. Of course you might need to tell me how to keep it viable during mailing. I'm not greedy about things. If anything comes of it that looks promising, (and I ain't dead yet) a keiki might be nice, but I won't make a fuss either way.

note - I just checked on the 'chids, and the Paph. parishii looks to be putting up 2 spikes, and the Paph. dianthum might be also. The dianthum growth is really too small to tell for sure at this point, and I am somewhat lacking experience in knowing what to look for. I wasn't sure about the parishii at first because the growth is mostly green, rather flat and fan-shaped. It is not at all like the other multi's I've had bloom thus far. After checking the web to see some other grower's photos, it is definitely a spike. 

I can't take the credit for any blooms because I haven't had them that long.


----------



## h_mossy (Jul 16, 2017)

I just added a Maudiae type. It was in a Home Depot, and had a bud on top, but someone had bent the stem to the point it was crimped, and will probably not open. It had amazing mottled leaves. I showed the bent stem to the cashier and asked if they could discount it since the bud will probably die and they won't be able to sell it then. She gave me half off. The tag said (Paph. Supersuk 'Eureka' AM/AOS x Paph. Raisin Pie 'Hsinying') x Sib. After some research it seems to be a sib cross of Paph. Hsinying Alien. Some are lighter, some are darker. Even without the bloom, the leaves are quite eye catching. Seems to be a rather common paph. I will re-pot right away since it is in sphagnum moss. That will keep in the moisture, but not too rich in nutrients, eh?


----------



## NYEric (Jul 16, 2017)

If necessary, repot it into something that matches your maintenance routine.


----------



## h_mossy (Jul 16, 2017)

NYEric said:


> If necessary, repot it into something that matches your maintenance routine.



oke: I assume you mean something in line with my watering and fertilizing schedule?


----------



## h_mossy (Sep 12, 2019)

New additions: Paph praestans, paph gratrixianum (5 growths), paph lowii.


----------



## Guldal (Sep 13, 2019)

One step further down the slipper(y) slope!


----------



## Michael Bonda (Feb 29, 2020)

Fantastic collection. And a sander in bud. Wow!


----------



## KateL (Mar 1, 2020)

On Oahu, there are two orchid show the same weekend in March (Windward and Kunia). You should definitely come. Not too many people sell slippers at the Kunia show, but there is usually a few at the Windward show (which are usually brought in from the Hilo area). Anyway, you should think about attending some orchid society meeting. Last month I gave away 54 phrag. seedlings at the Honolulu Orchid Society meeting. Lol.


----------



## h_mossy (Mar 7, 2020)

I asked them about the simultaneous meetings. Seems that they are held in local schools, and that is when they are on break, and since both break at the same time, both shows are at the same time; no intent to compete, just coincidence. Central Oahu is at Lelehua HS in Wahiawa; Windward is King Intermediate in Kaneohe.

Dates/times Friday, 20 Mar, 9-5; Sat, 21 Mar 9-5; Sun 22 Mar 9-4.

Kate, are you in a club on Oahu?


----------



## KateL (Mar 7, 2020)

They are simultaneous shows; regular (monthly) meetings are held at various times.
Yes, my main club is the Honolulu Orchid Society, but I also belong to the Aiea Orchid Club, the Kaimuki Orchid Society, and when I can, Na Okika O Hawaii, the orchid species club.

Mossy, what part of the island do you live on?


----------



## KateL (Mar 7, 2020)

BTW, Mossy (and anyone else on Oahu), Honolulu Orchid Society is having a silent auction this coming Wednesday night, March 11, 2020, at 7:00 pm at Lanakila Elementary School in Honolulu.
Orchids from all over the islands are brought in for the auction, not necessarily a lot of slippers, but usually some.
It’s a lot of fun. If you come, please introduce yourself to me. I would be happy to meet a fellow slipper orchid addict. Kate


----------



## h_mossy (Mar 10, 2020)

I'm in the middle. I know of the silent auction, but Wed is one day where I absolutely have to be at work. I'm the only one on for most of the shift. Kinda sucks, because I've gotten some good plants at silent auctions.

I was in the species club many years ago, but dropped out. Some species are really nice, but not easy to find.


----------

